# my V run away



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

my V got scared in the evening of july 4th and run away. it has beeen 2 days since and we are worried. we checked shelters, animal control of nerby cities, posted ads and flyers and spent past two days biking in the neighbourhood in radius about 10 miles and driving even further. we checked all the places that she is familiar with and where she could potentially run to, but no luck. i am looking for some additional tips how to find her, or if someone had experiance like this to share. thanks


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We will be praying she finds her way home soon.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I am very sorry to read this....
Have you knocked on people's doors just to make sure they have not taken in a found dog?
You never know, some people find dogs and just take them in.

Good luck, let us know when you find her.


----------



## CallyD (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi
We know exactly how you feel, we lost our boy when he got spooked on Nov 5th (firework season in England). We did all that you have done and had an awful sleepless 3 nights. On the 3rd day we had a phone call from a lady who had found him at her back gate. He did have a tag and was micro chipped, so try and stay positive. Odi had actually gone along a railway track for approx 6 or 7 miles. We hope that you will be as lucky as we were, our thoughts are with you, sorry we cant be anymore help.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Look out for any animal tracking services in your area. These individuals use dogs (usually bloodhounds) to sniff out scents and lead you to your lost pet. 
Might be worth a shot. All the best! Hope you find your V soon!


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

Lulu just got home by herself. we are so happy. she was quietly sitting in her crate. my wife found here, she was thinking she had hallucination. i heard her screaming from our bedroom. Lulu is back, Lulu is back. after two days and two nights out by herself, she is safely home. little skinny and dirty but seems fine. makes us wander where she was all that time. also today morning i left our dirty socks on porch outside as i found this advice on internet. not sure that this is what brought her home, but we were willing to do anything to have her back.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Praise be to (insert your favorite supreme being here)!!! ;D So glad Lulu found her way home. I know we would be devastated if either of ours were lost. :-[

Maybe you shoud get a GPS tracker before the next July 4th celebration.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad things turned out OK.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy for all of you!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I love a happy ending!!


----------



## Kimm992 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's great news!!


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

wow, i read the first post and my heart sunk. I couldn't imagine my Bella running away. I am so happy for you that your baby found her way back.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

So relieved to see the ending! Maybe she hid under a porch somewhere. Rosie was inside on the 4th--fortunately, I don't think she heard much because I think fireworks would really freak her out, too. Does your dog have a microchip just in case? [Not that that would help if she doesn't find her way to someone who can scan it]


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear of the happy ending.


----------



## CallyD (Feb 2, 2009)

We are all so very pleased for you, you have most certainly been in our thoughts. x x x x


----------

